
Forget Jet Packs–Why Don’t We Have Stair-Climbing Wheelchairs? - rbanffy
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-history/space-age/forget-jet-packswhy-dont-we-have-stairclimbing-wheelchairs
======
tonyedgecombe
When I worked at Océ we had a stair climber that would carry huge printers and
copiers up stairs, it was amazing to see.

